# 1968 LeMans project



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

for anyone who cares to follow a non-GTO through it's restoration, I'll be updating a blog at 1968lemans.************. I'd kill for a 68 gto convertible, but the cash just isn't there, and I'd rather a numbers matching car than a clone.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea to me! Already checked out your blog. Looks like you have a good car to work with. It's rare not to clone. Good for you to keep it a LeMans. Will be watching your progress........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Post up your progress here too. :cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Looks like you have a good car to work with........


Everything's good except the back end, the sheet metal was done over by someone with a lawnmower and had about an inch of bondo hiding the mess.

still trying to find an old junker convertible to pull the quarters from.


----------

